
Redo: A recursive, general-purpose build system - jnxx
https://redo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
jnxx
This is a long-running project, apenwarr's redo is currently written in Python
and will be implemented in C to reduce dependencies. It aims at being
"finished" software at some point (similar to, say, TeX).

Redo allows to define dependencies dynamically _during the build_ , which is
explained a bit here:
[http://pozorvlak.dreamwidth.org/179266.html](http://pozorvlak.dreamwidth.org/179266.html)

Previous discussions on this site:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2104803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2104803)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18405227)

------
jnxx
One example what you can do with it:

[https://redo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cookbook/container/](https://redo.readthedocs.io/en/latest/cookbook/container/)

